# Growing w/ HabitualConcepts: A Stoner's Story



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 14, 2011)

I was actually writing in a journal for about the first week. Once i find it I'll throw it on here, and try to remember the rest. Surprisingly, I have a pretty good memory...at least for weed.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 1:
 Planted 3 type seeds I couldn't distinguish, dark brown striped #2, greenish light #1, whitish #3, about 3" below the topsoil. 

#1 planted w/ mid seeds inself watering planter w/ 24/7 35w blue aquarium light. (4" plant size pot)

#2&3 (2 pots) planted in clear plastic bowls w/ no water exit holes. Both are splitting one 35w blue aquarium bulb @ night and natural daylight. (6" plant size pot)

Temp-open window; low humidity, cool day for about 4 hours, otherwise in apt w/ fan @ 72F.

Water-try to get faucet water to room temp; forgot to use Brita filter. Sat jug  of water out to dechlorinate.

P.S. Used Miracle Grow Organic Potting Soil. Said two months worth of nutrients, but I give it maybe 1.


B/c lack of light to 2&3 from sharing, I have placed the blue bulb on 2 @ night and give 3 only day light and leave in fluorescent kitchen light @ night until I go to bed..

Topsoil seems to be very dry on 1, and very humid soil in 2.

Watered soil lightly. Let 2 get light @ bed time from overspray from 1&3. Put holes in 2&3's containers to allow drainage.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day2:

Morning light came over plants thru window. then placed in window w/ continued light support to 1&2 from bulbs.

Lightly watered in morning and about to at 6 and 11. Emptied old excess water. Later, found out I should be flooding plants 3 times a day about every 4 hours. Since I'm lighting 24/7 I'm thinking about every 4 hrs. Also, flooded at  2 am.

Now have found out the dark seeds are most mature. I've switched priority from 3 to 2. Still think it will be best since care has been best thus far.

Need 2 add perlite and test pH. Also, find better way 2 drain 2&3.

Temp-dropped a lil today to bout 65F and was slightly humid 4 a lil while as well.

1&2 are overspraying light to 3 @ night.

Ordered LED lamp on ebay.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

You know I noticed the same thing. I didn't use a orange bag, but the knew organic mix they came out with. The old bag was brownish with the new style predominately white with green. It all seemed like bark, but I thought it would decompose to smaller pieces. Now that I've seen everyone's soil in vids and what not I pretty sure I screwed up. More entries still due to put in.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 15, 2011)

HabitualConcepts said:
			
		

> Ordered LED lamp on ebay.


 :cry: 

Oh well good luck anyway.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 3:

Woke up @ 12 and sunlight was shining on plants. Overcast day. put them in window, and kept light support from lamps.

Flooded all three, but soil was still very moist already in 3. 1 was perfect, and 2 was close (dryness). (12,4,8:30,12:30)

Noticed a lot of flys, probably from leaving door open. NEED FLY PAPER

Due 2 serious overcast, I put second light 23/7 on 2. Think I'll continue this regardless. 3 is cold w/ overcast light. Left window open till about 4, but then started raining.

Saw that you are suppose to have walls of grow op covered in white, so I'll use my giant white curtain for the same effect. Although, I'm pretty sure it won't reflect as much as absorb. At least it's white lol

Soil is becoming very firm


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't worry growdude this is just one of my rookie mistakes I made a couple weeks ago. I'm just adding in all my inserts to get up to date, and pinpoint my mistakes. Man with just a few weeks under my belt I feel like such a dumb dumb writing some of this stuff.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 4:

Shitty day. All but 3 stayed under light. 3 is in window.

Flooded @ 8,12:30,8,12PM. Not watering 3 before bed anymore; too moist.

Making apt warmer to see if it helps. 72F on heat. Really cold out, still rainy.

3's light regiment is getting fucked up. Pretty sure it's doomed.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 5:

Light is pretty legit today.

Kept apt warm about 73F.

Not going t owater plants w/ flood system anymore. Well I will but not every 4 hours. They're not drying enough.

Impatiently dug up seed in 3&1. 3 looks unchanged w/ 1 looking like the seeds are growing.

Sun was out till 5, and I wasn't here so they sat in dark for 2 hrs. When I got back it smells like mold. I opened all windows and turned all fans on high.

Won't water again until soil is dry and mold smell is gone.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 6:

Did nothing for water

Kept apt warm 73F

Bright sunshine all day and got HE bulbs for room (not lamp).


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 7:

1 sprouted and I think 2 is on it's way!!!!

Gave 1 a lil water, left 2&3.

Getting ready to go back home, and putting plants in floorboard out of light.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 8:

Gave 2 and 3 to a couple of my buddies from home. I gave 2 to a more competent friend hoping for good results. He seems very enthused. 3 I gave to someone with...hopes.

Went out last night and got a HE 932 lumen CFL bulb for my lamp. Seems to be doing pretty dang good compared to that POS blue bulb.

Watering once a day as long as soil is dry.

Fan in my room is much powerful than one at school.

Rents keep this house an ice box. Going to have to change that. It was 67f last night.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 9:

Really not changing much; about 1" 1/2.

Got 30w LED bulb @5200K. Freaking bright as hell

Got house temp down up to 70F


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 10: 

Watered once today

Not much new


----------



## pcduck (Dec 15, 2011)

> about 3" below the topsoil.



this is too deep...a 1/2 inch would do


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 11:

Fed up w/ lack of continued growth. Maybe I shouldn't have changed the CFL for LED?

Watered once and sat outside in sunshine

My damn dog ripped the pot off the fence and used it as play toy!!!!!!!! Plant was intact laying in a bed of its soil. Attempting to revive it. 

Placed in humid bathroom Jamaican shower style.

Bought some Miracle Grow Organic Liquid Nutrients to maybe help its recovery.

Starting to look more intensely on changing setup to something more productive.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 12:

Plant seems to be "ok"/ erect, but I'm pretty sure I gave it nutrient burn.

Gave it just a little drink to wash off leaves of nutrient spray. 

Keeping inside under light. 

Looking at hydroponics setups. Found marijuana passion with loads of info and help. 

Bought hydroponics grow kit including: hydrotones, net pots, pH meter, flora series nutrients, and rockwool. Going to get bucket pump and air stones tomorrow. 

Need to focus on better lighting.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2011)

HabitualConcepts}

Ordered LED lamp on ebay.[/quote said:
			
		

> What????????  I thought you were going to order HPS and MH and/or T5s?  What in the world could possibly have made you decide on an LED?


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL calm down. I was just putting in my journal entries as I had wrote them down in my notebook. I had bought this and wrote about it I think a week ago. I have learned quite a bit more than I knew then, and thanks to y'all I have been shown the light...no pun intended...oh well can't help it lol. No, at this point I'm almost got my mind set on the 600w HPS.

I have to say, y'all really make a guy feel welcome on this site. For me the out pouring of help and sincere concern is really appreciated. In this day and age you just don't get a lot of that. Especially, not as the new dumb dumb on the block.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 13:

Decided to put plant in the more intense natural light to help it recover, and it looks to have done a 180! 

Still foliar feeding, with just a little drizzle on the soil once a day. 

Bought pretty sweet air setup. 100 gal pump to a 3 way splitter going to two 18" air tubes along the side of the buckets walls and a 5" air disk on the bottom of the bucket. I feel like this should be more than sufficient. 

Tried a diy grow light, but I think it's not too practical. Cool looking maybe, but not practical. ripped that POS LED out and replaced w/ a 23w CFL @2700k and 1600 lumens.

Been getting lots of help from MarPass. Looking at HPS systems maybe something in the 250w range. Not sure on the wattage I need yet. Going to throw some threads up to try to figure it out.

Returned all the crappy nutrients and fountain pump to get my air system.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 15, 2011)

Day 14:

Put plant in daylight again today. Seems to be responding really well. Noticed more pistils? coming out of the center. They're definitely becoming more prominent. 

Watered with foliar, and watered the soil very well.

The freaking orginal little oval leaves are getting more yellow by the hour. Are these suppose to do this? The color of the the main two leaves protruding from the center are not quite where I want them, but with everything that has happened to the lil lady over the past few days who can blame her?

The a-hole that made my hydro kit package put in 2" net pots! What can I do with these?! I was so excited to get that package, but now I have to wait for the net pot bucket lid to come in. The agony! Oh well, in the mean time I'm cleaning and balancing my rockwool and hydroton. I still have to wait for the nutes to come in no matter what  I guess.

I have come to the realization that I literally sit around all day and watch the grass grow. And you know what? I've never been happier.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 16, 2011)

Day 15:

Waiting on new net pots to come in mail.

It's weird, my plant looks like it is growing lopsided. One leaf is turned up toward the light while the other has more or less remained downward. The middle pistil things have progressed slightly overnight. About a 1mm growth. Astonishingly, after two weeks one of the other seeds has decided to sprout. Although I will say, the little thing looks puny and weak compared to how the other looked at first. It has also managed to locate itself along the side of the pot. 

I'm leaving today to go to my buddy's graduation. I flooded the soil to give it plenty of moisture for the couple of days I will be gone. Who knows? Hopefully I'll come home to  a whole new plant, and the net pots will be here waiting for me to get started.

Also, I've decided to raise the light up a bit. The yellowish oval leaves I had mentioned are either turning more green with yellow spots, or turning more yellow with the spots turning slightly brown. I think I've always had a slight color blind thing going on, and can't really tell which is which at this point.


----------



## warfish (Dec 17, 2011)

I like all the details you have in your journal and how you have put it all out there, mistakes and all.  It helps to make this journal a nice learning tool and a step to future success.


----------



## Locked (Dec 17, 2011)

The only MG soil I hve found useful is the MG Seed Starter Mix.....I hve tried all the others and had problems with them. They can be used but with a different mind set.....not for me that's for sure.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

Preciate it warfish. I figure even if nobody else reads it, I've learned a lot from going back and looking at it. I figure most noobs start trying the same way more or less. I'm actually in the process of switching my plants to DWC if I could get the freakin things in the mail already. Love the quotes by the way HL.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

Day niner? I'll go with 19:

Came back from out of town after leaving plants for 3 days. The soil was dry of couse

My original sprout is going male in the worst kind of way I'm sure. The initial oval leaves are yellow thru and thru. The secondary leaves that have been developing are green w/ lots of yellow patches and some brown spots. Should I just clip the yellow leaves or let it grow? The pistils that have been protruding are looking healthyish. I'm going to try to be optimistic.

Luckily, the little guy that started in the corner is actually looking pretty healthy and about doubled in size while I was gone. 

I had flooded the soil before I left to give it as much moisture as I could, and did the same as soon as I got back.

Light remained constant under the 23w CFL. 

Temperature was approximately 70F, but my fans were turned off while I was gone.

I've figure out at least that seeds really don't need much care, but just mositure and a little room to grow. Obvisouly germination is so much more efficient. It's taken more less 2 weeks after putting the seeds in soil to sprout, but I will say they did grow the couple inches thru the dirt before I saw them. As long as I have something to grow I'm happy.

My freaking nutrients haven't come in after about a week now. I'm gettin impatient, and really wan't to move the plant that's yellowing into the system to play with before the new sprout get's too big.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 20, 2011)

HabitualConcepts said:
			
		

> My original sprout is going male in the worst kind of way I'm sure. The initial oval leaves are yellow thru and thru. The secondary leaves that have been developing are green w/ lots of yellow patches and some brown spots. Should I just clip the yellow leaves or let it grow? The pistils that have been protruding are looking healthyish.


 
There is no way to tell at this stage if its male.

The oval leaves always yellow and die.
The spotting and brown spots could be a PH problem, what is your PH?

Your sprout does not have pistils, not sure what your looking at.

Just leave your leaves alone, dont cut anything off.

Got any pics?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with Growdude here.  Your plant is too young to tell sex.  You can start looking for preflowers at about 4-6 weeks.  I also have not idea what you are mistaking for pistils, but it is far too young to be showing sex.

Post some pics of your plants.  If they are yellowing with brown patches at this young, you could be ibn trouble.  Are you feeding them?


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 20, 2011)

You should be watering when plants are dry, this takes days, are you still watering multiple times a day?


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

I was just thinking that with all the stress it can't be good for the plant. I hear you have to really nurture them to keep them female.

Yeah, my horticulture terminology isn't too great. I'm calling the newly emerging leaves pistils.

Those little oval leaves look like they're getting ready to fall off any minute.

I'm going to check the pH here in a sec. I can't find my digital, but when I do I'll throw some pics up.

The watering I've been doing for the past 24 hrs has just been to help regenerate the yellowing plant from the drought that was caused while I was gone. Basically, I flooded it once when I got home last night about 8 and just poured about a quarter cup just close to the roots of the yellowing plant. Other than that I've been misting the leaves to try to give them moisture. They were extremely dry to the touch yesterday when I got back, but they seem to be recovering, or so I hope. Normally, I would just lightly water the soil once a day or when ever the first inch or so of soil drys out.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 20, 2011)

Day 20:

Temperature went down to 68F at night even though my lights are still being ran 24/7. It has been averaging 70F. 

It was a nice day in about 70F so I took the plant outside with me while I worked on my truck at about 11. I came back in around 3 and put the plant back in the CFL.

The watering I've been doing for the past 24 hrs has just been to help regenerate the yellowing plant from the drought that was caused while I was gone. Basically, I flooded it once when I got home last night about 8 and just poured about a quarter cup just close to the roots of the yellowing plant. Other than that I've been misting the leaves to try to give them moisture. They were extremely dry to the touch yesterday when I got back, but they seem to be recovering, or so I hope. Normally, I would just lightly water the soil once a day or when ever the first inch or so of soil drys out.

The newly emerging plant still seems to be doing well. Hopefully, my nutes will be here tomorrow and I can finally put it in the DWC. 

I'm going to check the pH here in a sec. I'll try to put it back on this post if I have time.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 24, 2011)

Day 21:

Nothing much changed. A little growth in both plants. 

Temp still at 72F

Not watering today. Going to lay off water a bit


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 24, 2011)

Day 22:

New little sprout came up today. The one that came up a few days ago is doing pretty well.

Got my nutes today. Going to get all that set up.

Still at 72F

Not watered yet. Seems to be doing fine if a seedling popped up.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 24, 2011)

Day 23:

Somehow I got side tracked yesterday, and decided to throw out my old aquarium and build a new one. I spent all yesterday and today pretty much working on it, so haven't had much time to start DWC. Luckily I had everything set ready to go, so I just mixed a gallon of distilled water w/ 1 mL each of FloraGro/Micro/Bloom. I only used a small amount of my mixed solution  since my setup is small. 

I pulled out the week old seedling and placed it in rockwool that I opened a slit in and closed back up with seedling inside. I put the rockwool in my 2" pot with hydroton. 

The setup I'm using is a water bottle cut and inverted into itself to create a base for pot. I have a 60 gallon tank pump pushing air thru an airstone.

I figure since I'm just screwing around and this will probably die I'm going to keep it simple. KISS system works every time.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 24, 2011)

pictures! we need pictures


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

_I was just thinking that with all the stress it can't be good for the plant. I hear you have to really nurture them to keep them female._

Just give them the best conditions you can.  

Merry Christmas, here's to a GREEN New Year, my friend!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 26, 2011)

I know I know, I have to find my camera. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too Roddy. I figure it's my first time I'm not going to worry what happens as long as I try my best. There's always more seeds, and I found a couple mature in some dank just the other day. We'll see.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 24:

Seems like the plant is responding well to the DWC it is in. It is becoming a little bit more erect, since I put it in rockwool. 

I'm not sure when to change the water. Any ideas? It's only probably about 6 oz in the bottle now. 

The other little sprout is looking good. The oldest plant is looking steadily bad. I'm pretty sure the roots are cramped. Need to make a bottle for it. I'll see how the first one goes.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 26, 2011)

Day 25:

The DWC is looking better and better. Leaves look broader. I'm going to put together another bottle asap.

Still using the cfl. Half of the light is shining on the original potted plant. Two plants in pot seem to be maintaining. Temperature has been between 68 and 71F.

As a side note. Putting together a fish tank not only puts any suspicions of messing with plants and chemicals to rest by parents or others, but the base doubles as a perfect grow spot. The walls are black, but really reflective. Now if I can get them to stop asking why my room smells like a skunk? Right now I'm just saying Thai food.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 26, 2011)

HabitualConcepts said:
			
		

> I know I know, I have to find my camera.
> 
> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you too Roddy. I figure it's my first time I'm not going to worry what happens as long as I try my best. There's always more seeds, and I found a couple mature in some dank just the other day. We'll see.



Bagseed usually grows hermies, be careful if growing them out!!


----------



## Roddy (Dec 26, 2011)

HabitualConcepts said:
			
		

> Day 25:
> 
> The DWC is looking better and better. Leaves look broader. I'm going to put together another bottle asap.
> 
> ...




Walls are black, they may be reflecting, but not the good stuff. You need white painted walls or a reflective covering!!! I thought a mirror would be a great thing at first, then was told the reflection is merely the light and the darkness of the backing traps all the good.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 27, 2011)

Day 26:

Holy crap the DWC is taking off. I can't believe it took me so long to get to this point. The one I put in is already bigger than my original plant that started growing in soil 26 days ago. I will say though, I know the depth of the soil is not enough. 

The DWC plant is fully erect now, and I have devoted an entire 60 gallon air pump with an airstone to the little bottle it's in. The leaves seem to have doubled in size since it's been in the bottle the past couple days. Might be very slightly overnuted, but has a really nice green though. I've moved it from under my aquarium in the stand, to in my closet. I figure ventilation is better, and truthfully I don't want to hear two 60 gal air pumps while I'm sleeping. Setup some white folders around the plants. It's just some make shift crap I'm using for right now.

Leaving the lights on 24/7 still, but gave it about a 30 min break today. My closet is usually a little cooler than my room probably about 68F. I'll try to leave door open.

I haven't been watering the soil plants regularly, but the little one still is looking good. Definitely changing all my plants to DWC tom. One big plus would be all the extra room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2011)

HabitualConcepts said:
			
		

> As a side note. Putting together a fish tank not only* puts any suspicions of messing with plants and chemicals to rest by parents or others*, but the base doubles as a perfect grow spot. The walls are black, but really reflective. *Now if I can get them to stop asking why my room smells like a skunk?* Right now I'm just saying Thai food.



You are growing in your parents home without their knowledge or consent?  *Shame on you*.  That is really really bad mojo.  You are not only putting their freedom at risk, but also their home.  I have a hard time even conveying how wrong this is.....


----------



## Irish (Dec 27, 2011)

thg is 100% correct. 

grow up, move out of your parents basement, get a job, get your own place, pay your own bills, grow in your own house...

you are putting everyone in your parents home at severe risk of losing everything they worked for!


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 29, 2011)

Where I live cultivation isn't a crime(until it flowers). I have a job, I have my own place, senior petroleum engineer in college, and at home for a couple weeks in a place that doesn't prosecute cultivation(looked into it)...and my parents know I'm growing plants, they could care less what it is. I was just throwing that in there as a side note. Not to be misinterpreted like this.  I don't have anything but a seedling so I wouldn't even consider that growing at this point. My family has been growing tobacco for centuries, and let me say what I'm doing is nothing near some of the stuff my dad joked with by the river as a boy of the things that happened through the years. As a side note, unless you know a family I wouldn't presume what is considered wrong in that family setting until I stepped foot into the house. My parents have known I smoked weed since I pretty much started, and I talk to them about the reasons I do regularly. I'm lucky enough to have open minded parents, and a father that admits he used to live a little once. Still working on getting him to blaze. Almost got him once, but not quite there.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 29, 2011)

Day 27:

DWC is the freaking bee's knees compared to soil. I'm pretty sure the two week sprout has already become larger than the month old soil medium sprout. Had to add a little distilled water today because of evap., but it probably helped b/c I think it was a little on the overnuted side. 

Made another bottle for my other two seedlings, but can't find rockwool anywhere! 

Flooded the soil today, after not watering for a day or two. 

Outside temps are slightly warmer, but I've been trying to keep closet doors open to keep constant temps about 70F.

Gave one of my buddys some of my DWC equipment to help him start his own.  Two brains are so much better than one...especially when they're both baked.
Built a few more bottles ready to go.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 29, 2011)

Day 28:

The DWC has the second set of leaves really developing now. The underlying stem of the leaves has a light red tint to it that I'm pretty sure is desired at this point? Looks pretty good I think. Leaves opening and developing towards the light at a good angle. Decided to turn low pressure air on at night, and high during day. Don't know if it makes any difference, but hopeing to slow down evaporation.

Got some Jiffy moss thingamajigs today. Any insight on using these. They look pretty legit, and with my 2" pots I don't think I'll need the hydroton since it's expands to about the same size. However, me being a re re left them at my buddy's on the other side of the city. Oh well, I wouldn't feel so bad if I hadn't gone back for my book and still forgot that. Figure I'll transplant my soil to DWC tomorrow. 

got the Cannabis Grow Bible 2nd edition. Had lots of pics, with lots of good info. From everything I was told to look for this book looks pretty legit. Starting from chapter one so I'll see.


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 29, 2011)

Day 28:

The DWC has the second set of leaves really developing now. The underlying stem of the leaves has a light red tint to it that I'm pretty sure is desired at this point? Looks pretty good I think. Leaves opening and developing towards the light at a good angle. Decided to turn low pressure air on at night, and high during day. Don't know if it makes any difference, but hopeing to slow down evaporation.

Got some Jiffy moss thingamajigs today. Any insight on using these. They look pretty legit, and with my 2" pots I don't think I'll need the hydroton since it's expands to about the same size. However, me being a re re left them at my buddy's on the other side of the city. Oh well, I wouldn't feel so bad if I hadn't gone back for my book and still forgot that. Figure I'll transplant my soil to DWC tomorrow. 

got the Cannabis Grow Bible 2nd edition. Had lots of pics, with lots of good info. From everything I was told to look for this book looks pretty legit. Starting from chapter one so I'll see.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2011)

If they could care less, why are you trying to hide it from them?  If they know why would they ask why your room smells like a skunk?  It is tough to change your story and have people believe it--I think I am going with your original story.  And if you do not believe that seedlings count as plants, you are simply wrong.  In addition, growing carries other perils than just getting busted--you can get killed for your grow.  WHERE exactly do they not prosecute for cultivation if you are not licensed?


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 6, 2013)

when they are dry....lift up each container, give you an idea of how heavy it is.water the entire container, not just the surface. saturate all of the medium and let dry till containers are light again.


----------



## DarkHorse007 (Feb 6, 2013)

dont think hes around anymore this thread was over a year ago


----------

